# Help me decide on an aggressive all mountain stick



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you definitely want something with a sintered base. they're better and they hold wax better. the boards you listed are good all mountain boards but the riding that you're describing is freeriding. natural features, fast, good edge hold, great for carving etc.

that said, i would say swap out the rider's choice for the billy goat. swap out the mountain twin for the aviator or flagship. swap out the SL for the chairman. i'm not too familiar with the other brands. as for magnetraction, it's not necessary. i've never ridden a board with magnetraction so i'm only going by what i've heard and that is it provides a little bit better edge hold on ice then a regular cambered board but it's about the same as camber in every other type of condition.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

unless you are planning on riding switch a lot, i would say get a freeride board.
edit: a freeride board may not be the best for learning tricks off of jumps but hitting jumps and doing straight airs and some grabs won't be a problem.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you definitely want something with a sintered base. they're better and they hold wax better. the boards you listed are good all mountain boards but the riding that you're describing is freeriding. natural features, fast, good edge hold, great for carving etc.
> 
> that said, i would say swap out the rider's choice for the billy goat. swap out the mountain twin for the aviator or flagship. swap out the SL for the chairman. i'm not too familiar with the other brands. as for magnetraction, it's not necessary. i've never ridden a board with magnetraction so i'm only going by what i've heard and that is it provides a little bit better edge hold on ice then a regular cambered board but it's about the same as camber in every other type of condition.



I was considering the flagship. You don't think such aggressive boards will be too much for the 700 foot of vertical that I have around here? 

I should mention that I would prefer quick edge to edge speed for tree runs, I don't want to have to maneuver a semi truck through the trenches.

I almost never ride switch so a directional board sounds fine if that's what it comes down to.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you can ride aggressive boards on that vertical. it shouldn't be too much of a problem getting through the trees as long as you have good experience going through them. the freeride boards are usually better in powder then all mountain or freestyle boards. so in some aspects, it'll be easier going through the trees because you can float on the powder more easily and will be able to go faster without as much effort. and it always takes a little more effort going edge to edge on stiffer boards with more aggressive camber profiles.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you can ride aggressive boards on that vertical. it shouldn't be too much of a problem getting through the trees as long as you have good experience going through them. the freeride boards are usually better in powder then all mountain or freestyle boards. so in some aspects, it'll be easier going through the trees because you can float on the powder more easily and will be able to go faster without as much effort. and it always takes a little more effort going edge to edge on stiffer boards with more aggressive camber profiles.



Honestly, the last thing I need is a board that specializes in powder.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> as for magnetraction, it's not necessary. i've never ridden a board with magnetraction .


Jesus just stop spreading your ignorance!

OP you sound just like me, chicago based and love to get out west when I can, mostly a freerider that likes to air off of natural stuff. I went with a rossignol krypto for this season and I have not been dissapointed. Its a stiff camber dominant rcr profile. So stiff I started jump carving without even realizing it, this thing just pops out of carves because of the camber! Its slight directional and the rocker zones are also directional(rear=short rocker front=long low rise rocker) so it can hold its own in powder for those west coast trips. Full magnetraction so when you get back to the midwest, you can clamp down on those ice runs! 
Rossignol rates the krypto a 8-9/10 on stiffness so if that seems too much(glad I have my mid fled jibsaw for chill sessions) You can always step down to the Rossignol One Mag, just more mellow flex and more true twin. Good luck OP!


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Jesus just stop spreading your ignorance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair to skull, I think he said it's not necessary because he can get through everything without magne, but reading reviews on boards, too often do you see, "I've never ridden this board but..." When I see that, I pretty much stop reading or I simply don't buy into what that person has to say. 

Anyway, yes, it sounds like you are a similar rider to me. I was stuck between the One and Krypto for awhile but ultimately decided the krypto seemed a little too free ride oriented and the One seemed like a better choice all around. But I will continue my research of the two.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Why the SL over the Ripsaw? Sounds like the Ripsaw would be more what you're looking for.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Altephor said:


> Why the SL over the Ripsaw? Sounds like the Ripsaw would be more what you're looking for.



Not sure. I guess I never looked into the ripsaw. The never summer boards are lower on my list as it is, because I think I need camber between my bindings instead of rocker


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Well the ripsaw has extended camber over the normal NS profile, which is exactly why it sounds like it might be better for you over the SL.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Altephor said:


> Well the ripsaw has extended camber over the normal NS profile, which is exactly why it sounds like it might be better for you over the SL.


Why do that when he can actually get a board with camber in the middle?:facepalm3:


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Why do that when he can actually get a board with camber in the middle?:facepalm3:



Pretty much this. I want to try a never summer because it seems very difficult to find an unbiased review about any of them. It's either they are the best boards ever made hands down, or they suck, find something else. Another reason why I've just been considering other brands too.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jhucke said:


> Pretty much this. I want to try a never summer because it seems very difficult to find an unbiased review about any of them. It's either they are the best boards ever made hands down, or they suck, find something else. Another reason why I've just been considering other brands too.


Theres a lot of Never Summer koolaid drinking that goes on here, and some of them dont even have to pay for the juice, I guess thats why they say it taste so good:happy:

My .02- people got caught up in the libtech/NS/crc hype and have touted it as the best for so long that theyre too prideful to admit maybe its not the best profile. Makes sense that recently people have been trying a rCr board after buying a lib/ns crc from blind recommendations and have seen the light.
Rocker=fwd
Camber=rwd


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My short list for you would be a Yes Standard, K2 Subculture, Burton Landlord, Niche Story Camber, or a Ride Berzerker.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Theres a lot of Never Summer koolaid drinking that goes on here, and some of them dont even have to pay for the juice, I guess thats why they say it taste so good:happy:
> 
> My .02- people got caught up in the libtech/NS/crc hype and have touted it as the best for so long that theyre too prideful to admit maybe its not the best profile. Makes sense that recently people have been trying a rCr board after buying a lib/ns crc from blind recommendations and have seen the light.
> Rocker=fwd
> Camber=rwd


I have nothing against these companies, especially Gnu/Lib because I did enjoy my Carbon Credit as a starter board, but you see a lot of people suggesting you get a T.Rice Pro from lib to answer every all-mountain prayer. Its funny because others say they are lifeless and not fun at all.. Even funnier how many of them pop up in the buy and sell section am I wrong?

I would like to stick with a r/c/r profile so I'm thinking YES the greats, Jones MT, or Rossi One Magtek


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> My short list for you would be a Yes Standard, K2 Subculture, Burton Landlord, Niche Story Camber, or a Ride Berzerker.


Why the Yes standard over the greats?


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

16gkid said:


> Why do that when he can actually get a board with camber in the middle?:facepalm3:


Sorry no koolaid here. Obviously he was interested in the Never Summer since he listed the SL (which is actually now the snowtrooper). I just suggested the ripsaw would be better than the SL for his needs. Didn't say he needed to choose it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Jesus just stop spreading your ignorance!


you only quoted half of what i said about magnetraction. i said i was only going by what i've heard about it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jhucke said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > My short list for you would be a Yes Standard, K2 Subculture, Burton Landlord, Niche Story Camber, or a Ride Berzerker.
> ...


Twin vs Dir Twin


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Twin vs Dir Twin


Another benefit (IMO) of the Ripsaw over the SL as well. If that matters to you. Personally I like a true twin, but if you're only into carving directional might be better.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Off your list given you want a 7 outa 10 flex. To me this means noticeably stiffer than medium but not freeride stiff. I would rank your choices in this order.

TFA/DBX
Mans Board
Greats or Standard
Mountain Twin
Onemag

I dont think the SL and CODa are rCr.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

nsrider121 said:


> Off your list given you want a 7 outa 10 flex. To me this means noticeably stiffer than medium but not freeride stiff. I would rank your choices in this order.
> 
> TFA/DBX
> Mans Board
> ...



This is hilarious because I literally had the exact opposite ranking. I was really hoping you could provide me some reasoning behind your ranks.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jhucke said:


> This is hilarious because I literally had the exact opposite ranking. I was really hoping you could provide me some reasoning behind your ranks.


It's all pretty subjective really. I mostly based the rankings and aggressiveness and stiffness. 

If I were to pick a board id take the twin or greats, but the mans boards and TFA are going to be more aggressive. One mag is also a great board but has magnetraction on it. The other boards have a more mellow mag or edge tech,

Also the asym on the greats works and is great. The twin is probably the most quiver killer of the bunch.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

nsrider121 said:


> It's all pretty subjective really. I mostly based the rankings and aggressiveness and stiffness.
> 
> If I were to pick a board id take the twin or greats, but the mans boards and TFA are going to be more aggressive. One mag is also a great board but has magnetraction on it. The other boards have a more mellow mag or edge tech,
> 
> Also the asym on the greats works and is great. The twin is probably the most quiver killer of the bunch.



Yeah I hear you with the subjective part. Just wondering, which of these boards have you personally ridden? 
I definitely got that vibe from the twin.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jhucke said:


> Yeah I hear you with the subjective part. Just wondering, which of these boards have you personally ridden?
> I definitely got that vibe from the twin.


Havnt ridden dbx standard or mag. I think theyre all gona be great boards. Would be great if you could demo 2 or 3.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

nsrider121 said:


> Havnt ridden dbx standard or mag. I think theyre all gona be great boards. Would be great if you could demo 2 or 3.


Yeah I'm trying to figure out when companies are having demo days. The only ones I can see is Neversummer which visits multiple Wisconsin mountains. I can't see myself buying one, because it seems like there are better options for me for quite a bit cheaper. I will give them a try though. Maybe I can go to a ski shop and ask if I can demo boards. Otherwise, I have no idea where I will ride any.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I have an unrelated question for anybody who can help me out. There's this GNU board I want, and I can get it new/unopened for a great deal, but it's a really old board- like early 2000s old. It's a GNU Factory Choice Series Freeride board (I'm not that familiar with GNU, but I'm pretty sure they don't make Factory Choice series anymore, only the Rider's Choice and Ladies Choice series). I'm not sure exactly what year model it is, but somewhere between 2000-2003? I really want it, but I'm unsure how it'll ride. It got great reviews when it originally came out, lots of people said it was great for the whole mountain, but with advances in board technology and everything over the last decade or so, would it be dumb to ride a board this old? What do you think? Thanks!

The board:

http://images.craigslist.org/00808_fwJbL6x6nzl_600x450.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/00g0g_g1dQujeY9AK_600x450.jpg


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Altephor said:


> Another benefit (IMO) of the Ripsaw over the SL as well. If that matters to you. Personally I like a true twin, but if you're only into carving directional might be better.


Lol because you can only carve on directional boards? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Argo said:


> Lol because you can only carve on directional boards? :eyetwitch2:



Really? He clearly said "it might be better" which it probably would be.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Boards I've rode that could fit what youre looking for...
13 dbx: awesome aggressive all mt freestyle deck, the death grip side cut is great you can really rail turns, id say about a 7 flex, damp but stilI lively. This would get my vote if the 157 works for you. 
12 tfa: just a planky version of the dbx, too stiff for anything but charging
14 asym: stiff twin, the asym sidecut is nice but at that flex id go directional
14 mans board: rides like tradtional camber, really locked in on carves, massive tips that should help out in pow despite all the camber. Not as stiff as many reviews make it sound. This would be my #2 recommendation after the dbx. 
14 machete gt: not on the list but another fairly aggressive rcr profile, its a unique ride so hard to recommend but I really like it. When not fully on edge it rides like a flat board, very mellow and surfy, but when you get it on edge you can feel the bit of camber and the pop walls really spring you out of turns.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> Boards I've rode that could fit what youre looking for...
> 13 dbx: awesome aggressive all mt freestyle deck, the death grip side cut is great you can really rail turns, id say about a 7 flex, damp but stilI lively. This would get my vote if the 157 works for you.
> 12 tfa: just a planky version of the dbx, too stiff for anything but charging
> 14 asym: stiff twin, the asym sidecut is nice but at that flex id go directional
> ...



Gives me more to think about. The DBX sounds like a real versatile board and I've definitely read that about the TFA a few times. 
It scares me a bit when you say that the mans board rides like traditional camber. I don't know why, it just seems like the general focus on this forum is that trad. Camber is not the way to go. I don't plan on riding park with this board so maybe camber would be okay. I was actually considering a Custom X for awhile.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Jhucke said:


> Gives me more to think about. The DBX sounds like a real versatile board and I've definitely read that about the TFA a few times.
> It scares me a bit when you say that the mans board rides like traditional camber. I don't know why, it just seems like the general focus on this forum is that trad. Camber is not the way to go. I don't plan on riding park with this board so maybe camber would be okay. I was actually considering a Custom X for awhile.


Hybrid profiles are just easier to ride, better float in pow and less catchy bc the rocker lifts your contact points. If you are a competent rider with good edge control and want something that is locked in on edge and snappy through a carve trad camber is the way to go.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> Hybrid profiles are just easier to ride, better float in pow and less catchy bc the rocker lifts your contact points. If you are a competent rider with good edge control and want something that is locked in on edge and snappy through a carve trad camber is the way to go.


Makes sense. I think I am going to wait until I can see what the 2016 boards will bring. I took a peak at the upcoming Jones catalog and saw they are coming out with a Ultra Series Mountain Twin. Supposed to be lighter with carbon stringers added to the original MT.. So I'm guessing it will have more pop and be generally more playful. Interested to see what people think of that.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Jhucke said:


> Makes sense. I think I am going to wait until I can see what the 2016 boards will bring. I took a peak at the upcoming Jones catalog and saw they are coming out with a Ultra Series Mountain Twin. Supposed to be lighter with carbon stringers added to the original MT.. So I'm guessing it will have more pop and be generally more playful. Interested to see what people think of that.


The MT has always interested me but ive heard jones boards are generally not very damp. Unless your in the backcountry or ride resorts with pristine groomers I want a board thats not gonna buck me around on shitty snow. This is also just speculation but an ultra series model that adds in carbon stringers doesnt sound playful....


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> The MT has always interested me but ive heard jones boards are generally not very damp. Unless your in the backcountry or ride resorts with pristine groomers I want a board thats not gonna buck me around on shitty snow. This is also just speculation but an ultra series model that adds in carbon stringers doesnt sound playful....


Poppy is what I meant to say, my bad.


----------



## oli1988 (Jan 27, 2015)

And what about the Rossignol Angus Magtek?

I'm also looking for a twin freeride board and this one seems interesting to me...


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

Jones would be my choice. I see a lot of the boards are directional twins, any reason?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

More benefit to the average rider having a stiffer or shorter tail than being on a board that feels identical forwards backwards. 99.8% of riders can't mimmick their mechanics perfectly while riding switch anyhow, so why be on a board that is really only beneficial to those few who can? Park and jibbing are different.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't understand the list here. You ride midwest. Having a Jones or TFA on the list is just overkill.

You want an all mountain board. You want something to progress on jumps, while still be fun to carve.

Scratch your list and start over with boards that are softer so you actually enjoy cruising. Buying a man's board for 3-4 long turns because they want to go fast, is a waste of money on a hill that is no larger than 1000 vertical feet.

You asked to go in and out of trees. Do you realize how stiff some of those boards are on your list. You better have a b line that doesn't require you to turn quickly like most glade runs.

I'd start with:

Solomon Assassin - real fun board, carve great, will progress on jumps, get you in and out of trees, etc.

Capita Defenders of Awesome - great snowboard, enough flex to progress on jumps, and get you in and out of trees because of the torsional flex. Camber between the feet so feel free to bomb and carve, it's stable

K2 Happy Hour - lifted tech between your feet that acts as camber. Doesn't have the rocker on the ends, but again, you are midwest riding. The thing is a great board to progress on jumps and still lays down a nice carve

Lib Tech Hot Knife - camber between your feet. Great carver, great on jumps, great in the trees. Really good snowboard

Yes Greats - I'll give you that one. You picked a board that fits the need. 

K2 Subculture - more of that lifted tech, has some give so you can cruise as well as bomb, and has tons of pop for the jump line

Ride Berzerker - Great snowboard that still has some torsional flex (ie agility in trees), and can lay a carve. Plenty of pop and should be fine on the jump line

***

Seriously, do yourself a favor and don't buy a bomber plank if you mainly ride midwest. 4 turns and jump on the lift line again will get old FAST. Plus, it will absolutely suck in the trees. Tell yourself you need a burly board and cry about it later when you list it with those T Rices. Speaking of T Rice, I own one and love it, and at least, for all mountain, you have the rocker between the feet to make trees fun. Buying a stiff camber dominant board in the trees will SUCK.


----------

